# Theft From Research Colonies



## camprn (Feb 16, 2012)

Theft from research hives. http://projectapism.org/?cat=6


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

That really sucks. Go Cougs!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

why would they just pull a nuc and not take the whole hive or at least take all the frames and leave the empty boxes some people......... this seems to be more of a west coast problem thankfully


----------

